# Stalker Neighbor?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horrible situation, horrible neighbors. Burn their house down while they are sleeping, or rig the brakes in their car. Only way you're going to stop them from doing what they are doing is to eliminate them.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Horrible situation, horrible neighbors. Burn their house down while they are sleeping, or rig the brakes in their car. Only way you're going to stop them from doing what they are doing is to eliminate them.


I wish! I even thought about making a fake sign that announced that a pedophile lived there! But, alas! I must remain in a higher position than they are.  Keep within the law. So I have reverted to flipping the bird and mooning them whether they are looking or not. LOL! *insert maniacal laughter here*


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

DOCUMENT!! If you have evidence against them, you can build a case for harassment. 

Every call out to your farm, every comment they say to you, every time they call animal control or anything like that, document it. 

Then hire a good lawyer and file a suit for harassment. That's what I would do.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word! That is horrible, I would call the police if I were you! Good luck!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

In all seriousness, the police would be best to handle this.

Another thing you could do is ask other neighbors to keep an eye out. Have them document anything they see fit as suspicious on said naughty neighbors part.
They don't have to go to the extent that your problem neighbors are going to but just so they have an eye watching.


Other than the rooster, can you think of anything that may have set them off into this bizarre fit? Or are they just wacky?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Document everything and call the police to inform them of the situation right. If there are threats being tossed out there, the authorities need to know.

We had a harasser and our old house, she stole our mail, broke into our house and snooped around, taunted our dogs etc. The police wouldn't do anything without documentation because it's all "he said, she said" stuff. 

You need to get the police involved now before something happens and they pull out the victim card. The good guy rarely wins in the end. When happens when your animals get poisoned and then YOU are filed with animal cruelty charges because there is no evidence saying otherwise? It happens.

Make the call. Like I said, take notes, and give the police weekly/bi-weekly updates.

We lived in hell for 10 years because of the psycho next door. Thankfully, we finally moved.

Also, as I'm sure you know and try very hard to do. Try to keep all animals away from them and prevent them from getting on their property. I know animals get out and cause troubles, don't I ever know it, LoL, but taking every precaution possible will be best in the long run. That way they can't call the police on you. And once the authorities are notified, prepare for everything to get worse. They'll feel "outed" and "victimized" and try to turn everything around on you.

Some people are just nuts.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

You can file a restraining order against them for threatening to kill your peacocks tell the judge they are harassing your livestock.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

OkieGal said:


> ^^ lol.
> 
> In all seriousness, the police would be best to handle this.
> 
> ...


They are plain wacky. Husband claims he was in Vietnam and freaks anytime he sees a laser light. Ummm I don't think they even had those back then. And the wife is as dumb as a can of worms. They boggle my mind that people can be that stupid with the things they have said and done in the past. I already have my close neighbors keeping an eye out on them. No one out here likes them. They just plain don't belong here. They remind me of city people coming out to the country with their city dogs and letting them run wild to kill the neighbor's sheep and goats. Know what I mean?


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to have a crazy neibore like that. Only, we didnt live on horse property at the time. I rode my bike on her drive way once because cars kept zooming by on the rode. Later that night, she came by our house with pictures she had taken of me on her drive way.

The best thing you could do is talk to them yourself and maybe work things out. Or, like you said, call the police and have them work it out.

I hope everything works out!!! Good luck!!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I know what you mean, OP. Some people just plain scare me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

My neighbor and best friend up the street from me (who also has 3 horses of her own) will be getting together with me tomorrow so we can write down everything along with dates of when he said and did what. He actually poisoned his yard with ant poison claiming that he was killing the non-existent ants during our drought last summer when he was actually trying to poison the peacocks.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My trainer has a neighbor that calls animal control on her for everything she had just moved in and didn't have shelters up yet for her horses, they called animal control. She didn't clean her pen every day, they call animal control. She doesn't clean up the dog poo every other day, animal control is called and so on. These people have I believe 2 horses they clean their stalls multiple times a day and one horse has a skin rash of some sort. People are crazy.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wanted to add...after I found out that they were the worst sort of neighbors you could ever ask for, I purposefully got more roosters. I now have 5 very proud and loud roosters crowing their feathery butts off day and night. And guess what? I sleep very well! :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think y'all need to have a lasar light show every night. Invite your friend & horse over to ride in moonlit lasar light show.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> My trainer has a neighbor that calls animal control on her for everything she had just moved in and didn't have shelters up yet for her horses, they called animal control. She didn't clean her pen every day, they call animal control. She doesn't clean up the dog poo every other day, animal control is called and so on. These people have I believe 2 horses they clean their stalls multiple times a day and one horse has a skin rash of some sort. People are crazy.


I think these people would complain about anything I did, too. Even if I didn't have any animals. They called the water police on me last year because I happened to be watering my yard on my off day! We didn't realize that we were suddenly under water restrictions.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I think y'all need to have a lasar light show every night. Invite your friend & horse over to ride in moonlit lasar light show.


****! Wonderful idea!!! Give a laser light to every child on the street and let the show begin!!! :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your neighbor is starting to annoy me & I don't live next door to him!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

This might sound a little off the wall, but have you considered maybe installing some sort of surveillance system? I think there's no better way to burn someone than with visual proof. That is, if they're coming onto your property to take the pictures, or if they suddenly get the idea to pull some serious crap.

If I called the police every time someone's animal got loose on our yard or in our pasture... Well, it'd be a lot, because if the neighbors' dogs aren't visiting, then the next-door farmer's cows found a way out again. LOL


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So sorry-and a bit scary for your animals. I have a stalker too, but I truly think he is harmless when it comes to harming animals....mine just likes to sit in front of my house. With crazy wife, EVERY nite in the summer, in their boat,literally not 100ft from the end of my dock. (THis is far from being a pond.:wink He also is well known in the town, and is crazy. Counts the days I am here with my dogs, and, since I was here over 30 days in a row this summer, I got a call from animal control to license my dogs, even tho this is not my primary residence. As they said-yes-he WILL count every time I am here 30 days in a row and he WILL call them ANd yes, I give him the one finger wave, and my guests have mooned him.....I have a heck of a time keeping the kids from aiming golf balls at him from the end of the dock.Like you-all my neighbors know he does this, so if anything ever happened, they would know where to look. He has made himself the unappointed "king" it seems, only he is the only one who cares.

Mine sputters and mutters, but has really never threatened That would be enough for me to call the authorities and at least alert them. I have found that by calling the office number of our sheriff department they are really helpful and will tell you how to proceed. (mine is on water, so none can "own it", so technically he is on public property). 

I am glad you have other neighbors who will watch out for your place and animals when you are not there-I installed video cameras. THey do not record, but everyone knows they are there and thinks they do. THey are live feed only, and allow me to check on my house/yard, etc remotely when I want. Might be worth putting some up and spreading the word, even if they are not hooked up!

Good luck-it is tough, since you do not want someone like this to run your enjoyment of your home.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Laser light...hmmm good idea!


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Requiem said:


> This might sound a little off the wall, but have you considered maybe installing some sort of surveillance system? I think there's no better way to burn someone than with visual proof. That is, if they're coming onto your property to take the pictures, or if they suddenly get the idea to pull some serious crap.
> 
> If I called the police every time someone's animal got loose on our yard or in our pasture... Well, it'd be a lot, because if the neighbors' dogs aren't visiting, then the next-door farmer's cows found a way out again. LOL


I don't consider that off the wall at all. But surveillance cameras of the decent sort can cost a pretty penny. I'll look into it, though, for sure.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THey now make those ones that are motion activated-like people around here put in woods to watch deer......they are pretty reasonable, and could go on a fencepost.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

@franknbeans oh my gosh! Your freak neighbor must be related to mine! Mine has also deemed himself the king (or sheriff) of our neighborhood. My friend was having husband issues the other day. Husband was yelling inside of their own house. Crazy neighbor decides that he's going to walk INTO their house to resolve their issues for them. My friend stops him before he walked into their house and basically told him to take a long walk off a short pier. He actually told my friend that if he has to come up there again that he's going to bring the police with him.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

:evil:These people sound like minions of the devil or something:twisted:
Definently keep your eyes on them. 
&Call the cops on them once in while too.
Id also say put horse poo on their porch, but you probably want to be the bigger person in this situation.. Still... LOL:lol:


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> THey now make those ones that are motion activated-like people around here put in woods to watch deer......they are pretty reasonable, and could go on a fencepost.


Now there's something I hadn't thought of, but it's a good idea; place them strategically, and you could have yourself a boatload of revenge... err, evidence. (I'm joking about revenge. :lol

But no matter what you choose to do, I hope these neighbors of yours pack up and leave; there's no need for them to be moving in somewhere and starting drama. That just makes enemies of people.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stop mooning them, stop giving them the finger. Call the police department and lawyer. Find out Exactly what you can legally do to stop this. You are egging it on by mooning and flipping the bird. Keep your animals on your property.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, in Michigan, if someone walks into your house you can shoot them. Lol. I have a shotgun in my cloest next to the front door. 

Why dont you invite him to tea... ;-)

(just kidding)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> @franknbeans oh my gosh! Your freak neighbor must be related to mine! Mine has also deemed himself the king (or sheriff) of our neighborhood. My friend was having husband issues the other day. Husband was yelling inside of their own house. Crazy neighbor decides that he's going to walk INTO their house to resolve their issues for them. My friend stops him before he walked into their house and basically told him to take a long walk off a short pier. He actually told my friend that if he has to come up there again that he's going to bring the police with him.


Baahaha! Really? WOW. It gets to the point that none pays any attention to them tho, sort of like the boy and the wolf. Mine knows better than to cross me. I have gone up one side and down the other of him before, had run ins, turned him in for shooting muskrats (on the beach next to me....:shock, Heck-my DAD used to call the cops on him when he owned the place, and the acorn does't fall far from the tree. He gets mad, than another neighbor does something worse than me, and they go on his $h!t list, I come to the top and he thinks he is my buddy.....and round we go. He sits out front regardless. DH actually started taking our boat out when he is here, with his coffee, and sitting in front of HIS house...wave at him, etc.....that has not had an impact yet.:wink:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I would make myself (and family) as annoying as possible within legalities. I'd make sure what could be used against me with animal control; police, etc and go for everything that couldn't be. I'd also invest in a noisy donkey and a few new roosters.(;
And while I agree with waresbear, I, personally, would not go quite that far..because of the fact that it would more than likely come right back to me. People are asses, and not the adorable, fuzzy ones that bray. 
I may also call the police with concerns about them stalking you though. I'd be rather infuriated at them recording my whole schedule, and basically threatening my whole family. I'll be damned if I was expected to change my whole way of life around for some random jag-off who had the nerve to move in beside me and constantly complain, let alone take pictures and document everything I did. D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Baahaha! Really? WOW. It gets to the point that none pays any attention to them tho, sort of like the boy and the wolf. Mine knows better than to cross me. I have gone up one side and down the other of him before, had run ins, turned him in for shooting muskrats (on the beach next to me....:shock, Heck-my DAD used to call the cops on him when he owned the place, and the acorn does't fall far from the tree. He gets mad, than another neighbor does something worse than me, and they go on his $h!t list, I come to the top and he thinks he is my buddy.....and round we go. He sits out front regardless. DH actually started taking our boat out when he is here, with his coffee, and sitting in front of HIS house...wave at him, etc.....that has not had an impact yet.:wink:


Freakin' hilarious that you mention the boy and the wolf! I was thinking the same thing just this afternoon. He has called the authorities on us so many times that he's considered a joke!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I pray we never have these sorts of neighbors. :shock:

At our last house we had one we didn't like, but they pretty well left us alone. 

Man, I would hate to live next door to a nosey stalker.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Stop mooning them, stop giving them the finger. Call the police department and lawyer. Find out Exactly what you can legally do to stop this. You are egging it on by mooning and flipping the bird. Keep your animals on your property.


I just started doing it today and I don't think they have seen me doing it (as much as they apparently watch me). It does get to a point where you do want to bring yourself down to their level because you get so tired of the same old, same old. My husband _is_ planning on making a rooster/chicken weather vane where the wings look like a middle finger, though. :wink:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> My husband _is_ planning on making a rooster/chicken weather vane where the wings look like a middle finger, though. :wink:



I would love to see that. :rofl:

I never quite figured out why roosters bother people so much (I love chickens and have had quite a few roosters). Besides sounding pretty, you get used to them pretty quick and I sleep right through the crowing. What makes my hackles raise are non-stop barking dogs. And people don't usually seem to think that is a problem. 

Like for instance, roosters are normally banned from the city, but barking dogs? They can bark all day an no one cares. What's the difference?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

You could actually send them some horse poo 
Accidently forget the return address and ship it off in a Tupperware from the post office from the next town. And yes..I do plan to do this to my mother, just for laughs and to hear her reaction when she calls coz' she'll know it was me, haha.
There's also a site somewhere that sends all different sorts of animal feces..I need to find that link. They have elephant poo.. >.> LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Iseul said:


> You could actually send them some horse poo
> Accidently forget the return address and ship it off in a Tupperware from the post office from the next town. And yes..I do plan to do this to my mother, just for laughs and to hear her reaction when she calls coz' she'll know it was me, haha.
> There's also a site somewhere that sends all different sorts of animal feces..I need to find that link. They have elephant poo.. >.> LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! Find that link! Must have have it! :rofl: I'm laughing to the point that tears are coming to my eyes!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Start that paper trail. 
It is good that you are writing things down, and continue to write things down as they happen. Anything at all, no matter how small or weird. If something should come of any of this you will be glad you have the information on paper and aren't saying to a judge/attorney/cop.... Well, I think I remember they did xyz sometime last fall.... 
Having things down gives you merit.

Although I don't know what you have to file a formal complaint against them with, although it sounds like you have plenty, if you don't yet... at least by calling local law enforcement now you are starting a legal paper trail also.
Every time you call to report something your neighbor is doing to you, it generates an entry into the system. That will be helpful down the road if things get to the point of harassment charges/restraining order, or what not against them. 

Getting the law involved on your side is a good thing. The fact that when Animal Control or whomever else that has been "called out on you" has deemed the complaints unfounded is also helping to build your case against your neighbors. Remind yourself of this the next time it happens and smile and thank the nice officer for doing his/her job. Especially since it is going a long ways to giving you a strong case. No really, it is. :wink:

Good law enforcement does more than just toss bad guys in the clink, they help folks like you with monsters for neighbors. Give them a try.

....just my $.02 worth...


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I would love to see that. :rofl:
> 
> I never quite figured out why roosters bother people so much (I love chickens and have had quite a few roosters). Besides sounding pretty, you get used to them pretty quick and I sleep right through the crowing. What makes my hackles raise are non-stop barking dogs. And people don't usually seem to think that is a problem.
> 
> Like for instance, roosters are normally banned from the city, but barking dogs? They can bark all day an no one cares. What's the difference?


I'll take a crowing rooster over a barky dog any day. Some dogs will bark if the grass grows! My roosters crow when I get up in the morning (4am) and turn on the bathroom light to get ready for work. To me, it's a nice welcome to my morning. My dog barks if the wind blows up her butt.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> Awesome! Find that link! Must have have it! :rofl: I'm laughing to the point that tears are coming to my eyes!


I love your ROFLing smiley - how'd you do that??


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It was actually really simple to find..thought it's be harder xD
http://www.****senders.com/

I would've went with just calling the authorities like others are saying, but I've tried having the police deal with many things, but none of them I've a rats *** unless it's about information that could lead to a drug bust. *rolls eyes* I'm glad I wasn't there when my mum called the police on kids throwing snowballs (iceballs, I apologize :3 ) at cars (hit my window..wouldn't you know how lucky I was that I put my window up at the top of the hill before I leaned forward to answer a text?) because I was out chasing them, because I no doubt wouldn't have been able to hold my tongue and would have went off on him, most likely getting myself arrested. -.- I could've been on my way to the hospital..but I didn't have a drug lead, so who cares, eh? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I do think you have to be careful, since these people can be a bit unpredictable. Yours is a VN vet, and who knows whether he has PTSD.....and perhaps that is where the laser phobia comes from. Rumor has it mine put a bit too much white powder up his nose.....either one has fried a few brain cells and can make them irrational. So as much as I laugh and kid about it, I always have half an eye in his direction.....especially now that he lives even closer to my son and his family than I do, and stalker was not happy with the house they built there. 
The total unpredictable irrational behavior of these types is the best reason the authorities need to be aware, IMO.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> I love your ROFLing smiley - how'd you do that??


See the smilie option on the right when you post something? Click on "more" and you'll see the one laughing on it's side. Do a c&p on the words next to it. Or just remember the words and type them out. With my crappy memory, I have to click on the smilies.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I do think you have to be careful, since these people can be a bit unpredictable. Yours is a VN vet, and who knows whether he has PTSD.....and perhaps that is where the laser phobia comes from. Rumor has it mine put a bit too much white powder up his nose.....either one has fried a few brain cells and can make them irrational. So as much as I laugh and kid about it, I always have half an eye in his direction.....especially now that he lives even closer to my son and his family than I do, and stalker was not happy with the house they built there.
> The total unpredictable irrational behavior of these types is the best reason the authorities need to be aware, IMO.


I am very watchful of them, believe me. If they were to bring harm to any of my animals, they may as well bring harm one of my children. All hell would break loose then. I have to laugh about this situation at the same time or I'll end up going crazy.
I consider myself the coolest, most laid back neighbor you could ever wish for. Our neighbor on the other side of us is a godsend. We consider him our children's _other_ grandfather even though he's not related in any way, shape, or form. But he treats us like family. Just as we treat him. Why can't everyone just get along?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Dummy Security Cameras | Fake Security Cameras | Imitation Security Cameras you could try these with just a couple real ones. I'd make them think I was securing Fort Knox with all the "cameras" I put up. Home Depot and some paint, POOF instant "camera." I seriously would get 2 or 3 working cameras and call the cops! The more they know about the situation the better you are. 

My friend had a batch of neighbors headed the same way, until she married a deputy  I love sitting on the swing in her front yard now, looking at the drawn shades and quiet house next door heheheheh


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah neighbour problems. So fun. Seriously, call the police. Don't feel like you are harassing the cops, that's their job, and believe it or not, they like helping people *gasp*

My Mum was having issues with a neighbour. His dog tore one of our cats into pieces, and the cops couldn't do anything about it because only my Mum and this neighbour saw it, so she couldn't prove it wasn't another dog. Eventually the guy moved - he was just renting. On the last night, we left him something to remember us by. We put some fish, some tinned cat food and some mayonnaise in a blender. We then used a syringe to pump this delicious mixture into the trim in his car. It was February in Australia, so it may have smelt a bit for a few weeks...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! I had to do a double take to see where you were. Sounded so much like my old neighbors.
They would call the police any time they heard an animal sound. He would call when coyotes howled and blame my dog. He called if a chicken clucked or a rooster crowed. I had to keep my poor dog in the house except for short excursions on a chain to do his thing.

Once I was out in my flower garden and he started marching my way. Braced myself for another round of verbal abuse. Instead he dumped rat poison up and down the property line on the ground. My daughter was only 3 at the time. I flipped out. Let a barrage of my best New Yorkish fly and called the police. The police and fish and game had him on his hands and knees well after dark picking up rat poison pellets one by one.

Had a very flighty anglo arab filly in the yard once on a lead. Was doing some ground work. My girlfriend pulled into the yard and the horse started spooking. My friend shut her car off and waited. Next thing we know the neighbor had a gun leveled at us. No idea if he was going to shoot the horse or us or what. I called the police but our local cops are kind of lacking... Neighbor said he thought the horse was attacking and they left it at that.

Another time the old lady down the road had her dog get loose. The old dog was a small shepherd mutt with a curly tail. I watched the neighbor screaming at the police to shoot the dog that it was a wild wolf. The old dog was just sniffing a bag of trash they had on the porch. She came when I called her. I returned her to the very terrified old lady.

This was a rural dirt road in the middle of nowhere.

Things like this went on and on. I jumped at the chance to buy the old family farm from my husbands cousin and moved 3 miles down the road. The creeper actually would drive by frequently to see what we were doing. It's been 7 years now. He drove by yesterday and I could hear the truck engine rev in disapproval for the horses in the back and chickens in the yard. He also moved in the other direction and started the same thing with the neighbors there.

Must be something to go through life so miserable.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I did have a video of my daughter playing with an old dog that passed shortly after the neighbor from hell started this stuff. When I knew we were moving shortly I would periodically play it full volume with windows open. Neighbor was always complaining about children playing too loudly and dogs barking inside the house. Police knew the dog had died. Neighbor still called about dog and children sounds inside the house. Made me feel better!

I can't imagine the life his kids must have had growing up.

Oh no! Not happy sounds from children and pets! Miserable old creep.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

In stead of giving advice I'll start with "If it was me I'd" - 

I would stop picking the scab - agitating them won't do you any good.
I would not stoop to their level, I would try to stay on the high road.
I would start documenting everthing
I would speak to the police and find out what they recommend based on my state and local laws.
I would speak to the local animal control folks, have them come out and see my place, and explain the situation to them and ask for recommendations from them.
I would get a pocket recording device and go talk to them, in a non-confrontational tone, try to find out what there beef is. Let them know that I'm within the law, covenants...ect. I didn't read all of your posts so I don't know exactly what they've done to you but if I perceived them to be more of a pain in the butt and not a actual threat I'd ask them over. Let them come and pet the critters, trying to befriend them while also conveying the message that I absolutely won't tolerate any crap from them. If I did this I would not let them know about any of the passive or active security measures that I had in place. 
I would first and foremost protect my family, property and my animals. 
I would get a concealed carry permit and keep a weapon handy.
I would try to protect my animals food and water supplies.
I would not be intimidated but protect my family, property rights and my animals. 
I'm make my message very clear, I'll treat you nice if you treat me and my property with respect, if you don't "game on dude"
ETA- my secret weapon I'd even pray for them.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I work for a lawyer and you actually have to have damages to sue anyone. Unfortunately, being a pain in your *** isn't an actual damage. 

Cooperate when animal control. I have a feeling they will eventually start ignoring the calls. Personally, I wouldn't call the police unless you caught them on your property. These people are obviously not playing with a full deck, and would probably see that as an act of aggression and a reason to "start a war." Post "no trespassing" signs on your gates. And then ignore them. That will probably bother them the most. I think in situations like this you really have to rise above the games they're playing. Especially if there's a POA - you don't want to give anyone a reason to believe there's any fault on your part.

These people obviously have nothing going on in their lives so they have to create some drama. Don't get sucked in. As hard as it is, ignore them and hopefully they will find someone else to screw with.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you want to bring some fun into this you could be like a farmer near us... he had a development built rright next to his working farm... horses, cattle, sheep, llamas, chickesn, etc you get the gist and a bunch of people complained about the tractors in the morning, the smell in the day /evening etc... 
he built a huge pig out of hay and faced it right at the development.. ppl complained and complained but it was his property and he could do what he wanted.. when the police came out and said nothing to him and that he was fine he added sunglasses to the pig and painted a big smile on the pigs face... 
lets just say for everything they complain he does something silly like that to tick them off...

he now has a 3 huge hay animals, a pig, a cat, and a donkey (the donkeys *** is what faces them  )

and also if they are documenting you for being human... then take precautions about the care you give your horses... charts helped this farmer in particular he had written documentation when animals were feed, turned out, for how long, how much hay they were given, when they were groomed and if and when they were sick and had all vet reports readily available for when random inspections came... which he passed  goodluck


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm currently thanking my lucky stars that our neighbors are cool. Our great pyr is always jumping the fence and going visiting and we had an incident in which our horses were convinced that was home while we were riding them and were racing up their drive.......

I think everyone has said what needs to be done. Document and phone the police. I'd be very worried about them killing your animals as well.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

And do take precautions to keep your animals in your yard. Just b/c you're in the country doesn't mean you don't have a responsibility to keep your animals contained. My neighbor's dogs are always in my yard and I don't care, but not everyone feels this way.

I just re-read your post and saw where you said they were taking photos of you?! Why??!! Yeah, I would call the cops about that, especially if you've got kids at home, cause that's just creepy.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

set up video recordings, and post your property, that it is under video surveillance. Sad situation, generally cops do nothing to protect anyone. They wait for something heinous to happen then stand around and cry "oh my oh my". You most likely have a legal responsibility to keep your animals on your property, just because you dont think they are hurting anything isnt relevant. That will depend on your area, some areas are fence out laws, some are fence in laws.
Dont ever try apeasement. It never ever works, people like that will alwasy complane, as soon as you stop doing something to appease them they will come up with something else. You should probably start keeping evidense and talk to an attorney, but in all honestly your choices are kill them or deal with it.
You obviously arnt gonna kill them but they wont stop and the law wont make them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I liked the "If I were you I'd....." format so I'm going to borrow it. 

1. Go to Radio Shack or some place like it and get a RECORDING video surveillance system and put it in with cameras covering the strategic places

2. Post the property under video surveillance and No Trespassing, and follow your town/county codes as to how many feet between signs.

3. Make sure you have a gate controlling access to your property and keep it shut, locked if necessary. 

4. I'd put up a nice big fence/wall 6ft plus on the neighbor's side of the property to block his view of my place. It would also serve as a noise barrier and do a WHOLE lot to shut down any noise complaints.

5. Sit back and let the video cams do their work. Save your cd's and mark them with the day/date/hour you insert them into the recording system and then again day/date/hour when you remove them and insert a new one. 

6. Any time they indicated they wanted to speak with you, insist they have a deputy/cop present to keep the peace and make the local L.E. aware that this man's PTSD is of grave concern to you and his irrational and erratic behaviour is very intimidating to you and your family. 

He will either move on to a new target when this is all said and done or you'll have a nice strong case for a restraining order or charges if he comes on your property. Don't know if TX has a "Make My Day" law like OK does, but I'd be finding out. Either way, you'll get some peace from the fence and a locked gate.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds to me like you need a big mean dog or two...or 5! lol I would buy one of those little tape recorders and keep it in my pocket and when they come over to say something, tape them. If they say anything threatening toward you or your livestock then you have evidence of it and you can take it to the police. I would definitely be careful with this kind of person, they could start doing drastic things, like poisoning your animals or breaking into your house. People now days can't be underestimated :\


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I liked the "If I were you I'd....." format so I'm going to borrow it.
> 
> 1. Go to Radio Shack or some place like it and get a RECORDING video surveillance system and put it in with cameras covering the strategic places
> 
> ...


 
^ I agree!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope you get this sorted out. Our neighbors are all elderly and very kind; we've lived next to each other for 25+ years. When the miniatures would escape (which happens very rarely now that we've cranked up the voltage on our electric fence...), we'd look out back to see them eating mints from the neighbors' hands :lol:. I make sure to send them cookies every Christmas for putting up with the little pain-in-the-butts!


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Even though they say I neglect my horses, I do keep records on everything for them. Farrier visits, vet, feed/hay purchases, wormings. You name it and I've got the receipts for it. 

No worries about my dog or horses getting off our property. Ku-Du used to get out all the time when she was younger but she doesn't do that anymore at all. 

I want to thank everyone for your suggestions and ideas. Its given me lots to think about. I'll be talking to a police officer friend as soon as I can and ask him what can or cannot be done.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wouldnt waste time with cop friend. In my experience most of them dont have much understanding of the law, but will never admit it and tend to add in their own wrong opinions and present them as facts. A property attorny would probably be a much better avenue.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I wouldnt waste time with cop friend. In my experience most of them dont have much understanding of the law, but will never admit it and tend to add in their own wrong opinions and present them as facts. A property attorny would probably be a much better avenue.


Gotcha.


BTW-for anyone that may be interested, I just added a photo album of my neglected horses which were just taken yesterday. They are under my profile. :wink:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I wouldnt waste time with cop friend. In my experience most of them dont have much understanding of the law, but will never admit it and tend to add in their own wrong opinions and present them as facts. A property attorny would probably be a much better avenue.


Wow, you've had experience and dealings with most of the hundreds of thousands of people who are cops for a living???

You know, I've dealt with a few abusive horse trainers, a few bad doctors, some ignorant teachers and some rude store clerks in my life so far.

Doesn't mean all horse trainers are mean. Doesn't mean all doctors don't understand medicine. Doesn't mean all teachers are ruining our kids, and it doesn't mean there aren't any friendly clerks out there doing their jobs properly.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Wow, you've had experience and dealings with most of the hundreds of thousands of people who are cops for a living???
> 
> You know, I've dealt with a few abusive horse trainers, a few bad doctors, some ignorant teachers and some rude store clerks in my life so far.
> 
> Doesn't mean all horse trainers are mean. Doesn't mean all doctors don't understand medicine. Doesn't mean all teachers are ruining our kids, and it doesn't mean there aren't any friendly clerks out there doing their jobs properly.


Based on my personal experience when it comes at least to firearm law, I'm going to agree with Joe 100%.

If cops were the end all be all of the law, they would try cases in court too.

This problem is far too serious to take legal advice from someone who a) isn't a professional legal counselor and b) has no professional responsibility to give you correct legal advise.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

mildot said:


> Based on my personal experience when it comes at least to firearm law, I'm going to agree with Joe 100%.
> 
> If cops were the end all be all of the law, they would try cases in court too.
> 
> This problem is far too serious to take legal advice from someone who a) isn't a professional legal counselor and b) has no professional responsibility to give you correct legal advise.


Oh, glad that is cleared up. I was under the impression the wacky neighbors were being threatening and harassing towards the OP (which is unlawful).... not filing a civil suit against the OP. Glad to know an attorney can personally and physically protect the OP if the neighbor harms her animals or her family.

Yup, when some crazy person is in my yard threatening me or mine with harm you can bet some attorney is the first person I'm going to call! Being that they can remove the threat and protect my family and all.... :roll:
Not sure where the firearms law came up??? I didn't mention it.

Seriously though....I never said cops are the end all be all of law. Their job is to SERVE and PROTECT under any given set of codes and laws in any given municipality, not try and fry within the judicial system. Two completely different jobs. A cop's job isn't to give legal council, it is to remove threats, enforce laws and protect the public. 
It's like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Lockwood said:


> Oh, glad that is cleared up. I was under the impression the wacky neighbors were being threatening and harassing towards the OP (which is unlawful).... not filing a civil suit against the OP. Glad to know an attorney can personally and physically protect the OP if the neighbor harms her animals or her family.
> 
> Yup, when some crazy person is in my yard threatening me or mine with harm you can bet some attorney is the first person I'm going to call! Being that they can remove the threat and protect my family and all.... :roll:
> Not sure where the firearms law came up??? I didn't mention it.
> ...


Agreed. I come from a family of cops. I have met some bad cops. No doubt about it. They are dishonest, don't know the law well enough to enforce it, and pick on people for stupid things. Yep they are out there. 

That said, there are some good cops out there. Some excellent ones at that. Those that stop, off duty, to do something they are not getting paid for, just to help a person out. There are also those who give advice about the type of situation the OP is in, because quite frankly, they do know the legal system, at least a little bit. They have to testify all the time, and can tell you pretty easily the basics of law and how it works. They know what can and cannot be collected as evidence, and what would hold up in court. Um duh, that's their job. If a cop is not good at collecting evidence that is presentable in court, and that can win a case for an attorney, they won't be a cop long. 

They at least could give some advice, friend to friend, on their experience of what works and what doesn't. ALSO cops are EXCELLENT at giving recommendations for attorneys. Why? Because they have probably testified either for or against quite a few of the available ones in the county. 

So yes, talk to your cop friend, he may be an excellent resource to provide you with a competent attorney. He may also help you figure out exactly what you need to be noting during this whole process and what is especially important for you to document. He may catch something you did not even think about.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Oh, glad that is cleared up. I was under the impression the wacky neighbors were being threatening and harassing towards the OP (which is unlawful).... not filing a civil suit against the OP. Glad to know an attorney can personally and physically protect the OP if the neighbor harms her animals or her family.
> 
> Yup, when some crazy person is in my yard threatening me or mine with harm you can bet some attorney is the first person I'm going to call! Being that they can remove the threat and protect my family and all.... :roll:
> Not sure where the firearms law came up??? I didn't mention it.
> ...


Your rant is way off base.

Here was the OP's statement: I'll be talking to a police officer friend as soon as I can and ask him what can or cannot be done.

THAT is what JoeD and I are referring to. Cops are not experts on the law. Attorneys are. That's who you go to find out what can be done legally about this sort of harrasment.

You're right about one thing. A cop's job is to protect society from lawlessness. Their job, however, does not include protecting YOU personally. See Warren v DC for an explanation.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with most people, and why don't you get a goose or two to add to your flock (Get embdens, they're the largest)... A lot of people are more afraid of geese than dogs!!!


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> I agree with most people, and why don't you get a goose or two to add to your flock (Get embdens, they're the largest)... A lot of people are more afraid of geese than dogs!!!


I had geese last year. While I loved them, my husband and children did not. Since I spent the most time with them, they were cool around me but went after the rest of the family like no one's business! I thought it was funny, personally. They didn't share in my laughter, though. :? BTW-they were Africans.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> I had geese last year. While I loved them, my husband and children did not. Since I spent the most time with them, they were cool around me but went after the rest of the family like no one's business! I thought it was funny, personally. They didn't share in my laughter, though. :? BTW-they were Africans.


Too bad, they would definitely not let that stalker on your property! And africans are so cute! haha


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> I had geese last year. While I loved them, my husband and children did not. Since I spent the most time with them, they were cool around me but went after the rest of the family like no one's business! I thought it was funny, personally. They didn't share in my laughter, though. :? BTW-they were Africans.


AW man, I had a neat pair of African geese and I adored them. The gander thought I was his personal whirly ride, he used to come latch onto the strap of my purse and I'd spin him around and around. He LOVED that. He used to come up and tell my 'head' barn cat to beat it, and amazingly enough, the cat got gone! and the gander would jump up in my lap for a cuddle. The female was cool but she wasn't as demonstrative as the gander. But you're right, I was ok but the rest of the world was on notice from the minute they turned down the driveway. They loved swimming in the stock pond with my husband, that was really the only time they'd give him the time of day. LOL! I miss them, but nobody else seems to, pffffft!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd call the cops and document everything, get a security system and put up a gate as well as having a lawyer on standby just in case. This can definatly be considered harassment and should be stopped it might also help to have other neighbours complain so the cops don't think you're making it up (not that they will if you document everything. Definatly have a camera pointed at your barn and maybe evn an alarm system for your barn (if you have the money)


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Samstead said:


> I'd call the cops and document everything, get a security system and put up a gate as well as having a lawyer on standby just in case. This can definatly be considered harassment and should be stopped it might also help to have other neighbours complain so the cops don't think you're making it up (not that they will if you document everything. Definatly have a camera pointed at your barn and maybe evn an alarm system for your barn (if you have the money)


Gate-check!
Documentation-Check!
Awesome lawyer-Double check! 
Other neighbors that think he's a butthead-triple check!
Working on the camera system as of tomorrow.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Nuts*



cowgirlupintexas said:


> Just wanted to add...after I found out that they were the worst sort of neighbors you could ever ask for, I purposefully got more roosters. I now have 5 very proud and loud roosters crowing their feathery butts off day and night. And guess what? I sleep very well! :lol:


We have a crazy neighbor also. Calls the police everytime the dog barks. Doesn't matter what time it is he calls. He even came INSIDE our garage and left a note on are door. Its the country dogs bark lol I also have 4 HAPPY load roosters...Im sure they just LOVE that lol I also have 5 very load happy donkeys. I can hear them sometimes around 4 in the morning, you can also hear them a mile away! I would just love too see their faces everytime they hear that!! hahaha.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> Gate-check!
> Documentation-Check!
> Awesome lawyer-Double check!
> Other neighbors that think he's a butthead-triple check!
> Working on the camera system as of tomorrow.


That's good people can be creepy as hell! I'd still consider an alarm system for
your barn it doesn't even have to be connected (we did that for the youth centre at my church and it works fine for us) the noise it self would scare off most people unfortunately it might also scare your horses


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck with this whole thing!! Just read the entire thread-man these neighbors are crazy!! Makes me rethink anytime I've ever complained about my neighbors, if this continues-call the police!! These people are crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

